# iPhone's battery.



## seoxjoy (Jan 17, 2018)

Apple says an upcoming iOS update will give users more visibility into the health of their iPhone's battery. It did not say if it will give them the ability to turn the feature off or on. ????


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It's a new feature. If you don't want to use it, don't use it.


----------

